# Erstellung eines DVD Covers



## The-God (1. April 2004)

Hi,

Also ich hab vor ein DVD Cover zu erstellen die Abmessungen hab ich ja schon jetzt wollte ich noch wissen wieviel dpi ich nehmen muss da ich das ganze ja nachher in Top-Qualität ausdrucken will ich hab an 300dpi gedacht ist das dafür geeignet oder sollte ich doch mehr dpi nehmen ?

Gruß


----------



## docma (1. April 2004)

Mehr ist immer besser   Aber 300dpi sollten auch schon genügen.


----------



## da_Dj (1. April 2004)

300-350 sollten ausreichen. Hab früher auch mit 72 gedruckt als ich davon keine Ahnung hatte *wegduck* ging aber auch so halbwegs


----------



## The-God (1. April 2004)

Danke ich werd dann mal 300dpi nehmen 

Gruß


----------



## kirchel (1. April 2004)

Wenn du es mit nem Laserdrucker druckst reichen auch 150 DPI weil der sowieso nicht in Höhere Auflösung drucken kann, kommt halt auf das Druckverfahren an. Aber mit 300 DPI bist du auf der sicheren Seite. 

Kirchel


----------



## diebadehose (1. April 2004)

Hmmm- was muß ich denn da alles lesen;
Laserdrucker drucken nur mit 150dpi? (=Schwachsinn)

Die Sache ist die, um wirklich fotorealistisch zu drucken, solltest Du für deine Vorlage 300dpi verwenden;

Bei 200dpi sieht auch noch keiner (außer mit einer Lupe oder mit einem "geschulten Auge") einzellne Pixel;

Das menschliche Auge hat ein Auflöundsvermögen von ca. 0,2mm; Das heißt Menschen können 2 Linien im Abstand von 0,2mm bei minimalem Betrachtungsabstand getrennt voneinander wahrnehmen;
Umgerechnet haben Punkte die mit 200dpi gedruckt werden einen Abstand von 0,127mm (mathematische Punkte mit Durchmesser =0; der "Didot-Punkt" beim Halbtondruckverfahren entspricht 0,375mm);

Aber -ist ja egal;

Soweit ich weiß (was also nicht unbedingt der Realität, jedoch meinem Wissensstand und meiner Meinung entspricht)  werden in Zeitschriften die Bildchen meistens auch nur mit 150dpi gedruckt (auch z.B. CD-Cover);

Schußendlich bleibt noch die Frage, ob dein Drucker überhaupt in Fotoquaität drucken kann (und dafür reichen bei Farbtintenstrahlern nicht 300dpi);

lg. diebadehose


----------



## The-God (1. April 2004)

Nicht schlecht muss ich schon sagen  Also müssten deiner Aussage zur Folge 150 dpi auch reichen ?

Gruß


----------



## diebadehose (1. April 2004)

Ja und nein;

Natürlich ist ein Druck mit 150 dpi ok;
Bei genauerer Betrachtung ist es aber dann nicht Fotoqualität (natürlich auch bei ungenauer Berachtung nicht, aber da sieht man es halt nicht);

Was ich zuerst vergessen habe anzumerken, ist, daß es sowieso auch auf´s Papier ankommt; 
Wenn du auf Normalpapier druckst, glaub ich an Auflösungen jenseits von 150dpi sowieso nicht mehr, weil die Tinte nicht schnell genug gebunden wird und dadurch verläuft; 

Mein Rat ist aber: Versuche deine Druckvorlagen immer mit 300dpi zu erstellen (ist aber unsinnig wenn die Originalvorlagen schon geringere Auflösung aufweisen), weil die heutigen Rechner das locker wegstecken (zumindest bei Formaten wie DVD-Covers sie haben); 
Mit mehr Auflösung zu arbeiten bringt nur dann was, wenn du die Bilder mit 400dpi ausbelichten läßt (übrigens auch in guten Labors wird bei Aufsichtbildern soweit ich weiß auch nicht über 400dpi ausbelichtet; eine Ausnahme sind da Durchsichtbilder z.B. Dias, diese werden oft mit erheblich höheren Auflösungen hergestellt, sind aber meist vom Format her um einiges kleiner);  

hmmmm- ich verplappere mich schon wieder, muß jetzt schluß machen;

300dpi ist in deinem Fall sehr ok (etwas weniger macht auch nicht viel und mehr bringt nix);
Es kommt aber sowieso nicht nur auf die Auflösung an, ob ein Bild im Druck und überhaupt was hermacht, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte;

lg. diebadehose


----------



## The-God (2. April 2004)

Ok ich werd bei 300dpi bleiben danke für diese ausführliche Anleitung bin um einiges schlauer geworden 

Gruß


----------

